# stock and custom sublimation Transfers



## fwynn (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello All,
I have not posted in a while have been extremly busy getting my business up and running. I have the heat press, cap press and mug press. The transfers for the shirts and hats have been ordered and the blanks. Now I need transfers for the mugs and recomendations. website in the process as well.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

need more information?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Fwynn where are you located so we know the closest locations or at least make sense to order from?


----------



## fwynn (Oct 22, 2010)

I am in Dallas TX and I am looking for 2.5*2.5 sublimation transfers for mug. I have custome designs but will use stock related to inspirational and religious designs or text.


----------



## fwynn (Oct 22, 2010)

Now I need transfers for the mugs and recomendations. website in the process as well. typo.... This should read ANY recomendations.....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can check with Conde whose one of the Preferred Vendors on this site. He or they sell Transfers and Mugs for sublimation. Ebay has them too, but what I understand. You want mugs made in the USA to make sure the make it through the dish washer.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

fwynn said:


> I am in Dallas TX and I am looking for 2.5*2.5 sublimation transfers for mug. I have custome designs but will use stock related to inspirational and religious designs or text.


 I've been sublimating for a few years, I didn't realize that anybody was making Stock sublimation transfers.Doesn't seem like that would be profitable since most sublimators make their own transfers. Where did you hear that stock transfers were available?
Since all of our sublimation work is custom I'm not sure I would ever be able to sell stock designs. Maybe you mean "stock" in a different way than I am thinking.


----------



## fwynn (Oct 22, 2010)

texasjack49 said:


> I've been sublimating for a few years, I didn't realize that anybody was making Stock sublimation transfers.Doesn't seem like that would be profitable since most sublimators make their own transfers. Where did you hear that stock transfers were available?
> Since all of our sublimation work is custom I'm not sure I would ever be able to sell stock designs. Maybe you mean "stock" in a different way than I am thinking.


 do you offer the services of custome sublimation transfers? If so I need to place an order.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

fwynn said:


> do you offer the services of custome sublimation transfers? If so I need to place an order.


we don't normally offer print services. Right now my printer is down but should be up by mid next week and I have a back up printer on the way but it also won't be here until mid next week. I have a small order due Sunday that I'm going to have to no bid.
I still don't understand what you mean by Stock sublimation transfers and is your plan to offer sublimation even though you don't have a sublimation printer?


----------



## fwynn (Oct 22, 2010)

Well Pro world use to have them.. and yes I see that stock sublimation transfers don't exsist. Yes i am offering right mugs with out a printer...My plan is to get one very soon but in the mean time I need to get some printed mugs on my website.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

fwynn said:


> Well Pro world use to have them.. and yes I see that stock sublimation transfers don't exsist. Yes i am offering right mugs with out a printer...My plan is to get one very soon but in the mean time I need to get some printed mugs on my website.


 If you send me your graphic at [email protected] I can print a few transfers for you but like I mentioned earlier, I can't print until about mid next week.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Have you thought about getting a sublimation printer? Ths cost for a Ricoh e3300n and 7000 are pretty reasonable. The Ricoh 3300 prints up to legal size paper. The 7000 will print up to 13 x 19 paper if you have the bypass tray.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I just sold a brand new Epson Workforce 1100 with a Sublimation CISS for $300 including shipping.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll print for you. been subing for years, all we need is some good atrwork. good luck uncletee.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Is that the Nick Name for Sublimation: Subing? 

Thanks Uncle Tee. You might want to PM him so he'll get an email. 

What do you charge to print?


----------



## fwynn (Oct 22, 2010)

@Texas Jack thanks.but I need them like yesterday...m,aybe the next order. Will you pm me prices?


----------

